# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Two questions

## bestrong

Hi 
Is it always better to get a bed made of stainless steel or metal so that it will never attract or offer a condition for moth, bed bugs and other insects? 
btw, I know that bed made of wood could carry bed bugs even if it's new. I'd like to know if bed bug could be seen
and inspected with naked eyes? 
Another question is, I am recently experiencing serious moth problem that has been annoying me for weeks. I believe that they are kinds of moth that feed on
clothes, I'm killing probably 10+ in a small room every day and my pants are full of holes....  
I have been dusting the room every day for weeks but looks like they never go away..... What can I do now? I am very frustrated.....

----------


## Marc

I don't know if you are being facetious or fair dinkum ... but I'll go along with you for now, just for fun. 
How to get rid of moths: ... not hard to find, took me about 3 seconds. https://www.healthline.com/health/ho...t-rid-of-moths 
As for a stainless steel bed to avoid moths, bed bugs and other insects ... well mate ... that is a new one. How about sleeping in the bath?

----------


## Uncle Bob

I think the only place you might see a stainless steel bed could be in prision or a morgue. I guess a bed of nails could be made from SS too.
As for moths, maybe get a UV bug zapper.

----------


## r3nov8or

And a Singapore guide to bed bugs...  https://www.origin.com.sg/residentia...iplying%20pest. 
They are really quite large, easily visible. Get Sparky! He's da bomb! 
Do you have access to the internet?
Oh, what, wait...  :Biggrin:

----------

